# Was findet Ihr besser BMX Oder MTB???



## adicted (6. Dezember 2002)

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen was citytauglicher ist??? Wenn man nur so in der city cruisen möchte und dabei auch bischen jumpen und so???

ich stehe immernoch zwischen freeridebike was suamässigteuer ist und zwischen nem ordentlichen bmx???

was rät ihr?


----------



## Sewer Shark (6. Dezember 2002)

ich wohn zwar im Dorf,könnte mir aber trotzdem ein BMX in der Stadt praktischer vorstellen.Wenn man richtig "Profi" ist kann man auch mit einem MTB den Zebrastreifen grinden  aber eines steht fest:

 ! Ein BMX ist nun mal ein BMX !

Und ein gutes ist gegenüber einem MTB immernoch rel.günstig und ich meine in bestimmten Situationen auch haltbarer.
Außgenommen ist für mich ein DH-Monster von Nicolai,da ist man wirklich der King (Gerade in der Stadt   ) aber wer sich sowas leisten kann,der hat auch extra noch ein Cruiser + BMX...

Ich rate Dir zum BMX denn da ist man immernoch irgendwo der coole "Underdog" und es sieht einfach besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adicted (6. Dezember 2002)

Danke für antwort!

Was soll man eigentlich bei nem bmx kauf beachten???


----------



## Sewer Shark (6. Dezember 2002)

an oberster Stelle sollte eigentlich für jeden die Frage stehen: _"Für was brauche ich das BMX?"_ 

Will man nur im Wald rumhuppen oder in der Stadt Spaß haben oder will man mehr Tricks & Kunststücke machen?

Wenn das klar ist ist schon mal ein erster Grundstein für die Auswahl da.Denn fast jeder Hersteller hat nun Dirt-,Flat-,Street-oder Allroundbikes im Sortiment.

Und dann setzt natürlich der Geldbeutel die Grenzen (leider).Wenn man nicht gerade Flatland fährt sollte hier in erster Linie auf einen Rahmen aus CrMo-Stahl geachtet werden.
Diese Kompletträder sind mit vergleichbar Ausgestatteten zwar 100,--300,- teuerer ABER dafür auch haltbarer bzw.belastbarer.

Und da ja jeder mit der zeit immer sicherer fährt und die "Action" immer krasser,braucht man später keine Angst vor Rahmenbruch o.ä.zu haben.

Weitere "Aufrüßtmaßnahmen" wären dann noch eine CrMo Gabel sowie ein 3tlg.Tretlager.14mm Achsen sind ja glücklicherweise schon fast standard...

Die günstigsten Bikes ,die solche Anforderungen erfüllen,sind meines Wissens nach die von *P-MAN* .
Wenn man aber mit den edelsten komponenten ein BMX selbst zusammenstellt sind auch schnell 5.000,- drin,wobei aber ein Komplettrad für 600,- bis 1.100,- eigentlich absolut ausreicht.Alles andere wäre unsinnige Markenpolitik.

Bei mir persönlich spielt auch noch das Aussehen eine Rolex.So lege ich wert auf eine schöne Rahmengeometrie mit möglichst fetten Rohren.
Deshalb hab ich mich auch für ein BMX von khe entschieden,daß hat einen SD-Rotor der das Steuerohr fett wie eine Cokedose macht.Dazu hab ich noch den brutalen Vierkantlenker von khe und eine andere Gabel.
Schließlich hab ich noch das ganze Rad selbst in meiner Wunschfarbe lackiert.

Man kann also viel durch individuelle Zusatzkäufe sein Rad gestalten wie man will,nur eins sollte es sein: SICHER.


----------



## Hedonist (6. Dezember 2002)

wenn bmx, dann kauf doch meins*g*..

eastern tarzan rahmen(oliv), volume gabel, profiles mit dbi-kettenblatt, wtp-vorbau, khe-lenker, primo hr-nabe..sattelstütze..sattel..klemme..reifen, peregrine felgen, diacompe-990 mim rotor....undundund


----------



## NRH (6. Dezember 2002)

Hedo
wie viel willst denn hamm ?

Die frage ob MTB oder BMX kann man nur SELBST endscheiden .
Meiner meinung nach hat bei street nen BMX nur vorteile . Allerdings können manch andere mit nem BMX nix anfangen weil se ehr auf treppen fahren etc. stehen .


----------



## evil_rider (7. Dezember 2002)

5000 fürn BMX mit edelparts  netmal auf 4000 wirste kommen, ,p-man kannste auch kniggen, absolut inkompetent die leute, wenn dann www.gs-bmx.de www.dragonfly.de www.wethepeople.de der rest ist standard  den shop von den oldenburgern(keine ahnung wie die addi ist) ist auch mehr als ok


----------



## Sewer Shark (7. Dezember 2002)

doch,doch.Glaube mir nur  Mit Solid,Kurbelgarnitur und sämtlichen Ami-Zeugs ist´s zu schaffen..alleine was man bei den Laufrädern an den Naben & Speichen ausgeben kann...

Naja,ich hab noch keine Erfahrungen mit P-Man Bikes & Leuten gehabt.Ich kenns halt nur von den Angeboten und die scheinen mir sehr vernünftige Preise zu haben.


----------



## Bad-Religion (7. Dezember 2002)

kauft euch doch nen T1 titanium barcode prototyp da kommt ihr locker auf 10000. von sd rotor und firmen die räder damit bauen halte ich nicht viel weil das die wal der parts sehr einschränkt. außerdem ist das ding schwer wie beton und gerissene bremskabel sind umständlich zu reparieren.


----------



## evil_rider (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sewer Shark _
> *doch,doch.Glaube mir nur  Mit Solid,Kurbelgarnitur und sämtlichen Ami-Zeugs ist´s zu schaffen..alleine was man bei den Laufrädern an den Naben & Speichen ausgeben kann...
> 
> Naja,ich hab noch keine Erfahrungen mit P-Man Bikes & Leuten gehabt.Ich kenns halt nur von den Angeboten und die scheinen mir sehr vernünftige Preise zu haben. *




nö, schafft man net, net mal mit empf. VK preisen


@ bad-religion, der T-1 frame wird nachher keine 1200 kosten


----------



## alex_de_luxe (8. Dezember 2002)

Zurück zum Thema.

Also die besten Bikes für die Stadt sind Trialbikes mit 26Zoll Rädern.

alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sewer Shark (8. Dezember 2002)

kommt immer darauf an,wie die eigentliche Stadt gebaut ist.und natürlich das "Können" des Fahrers.Ich stelle mir Gewisse Sachen mit einem BMX leichter vor.
der einzige Vorteil eines Cruisers bzw.26"ers ist für mich die Übersetzung,also mit eionem BMX strampelt man doch ganz schön ABER cool


----------



## Bad-Religion (8. Dezember 2002)

@evil: wie meinst denn das? ich red doch vom titanium barcode.


----------



## Peacebrother (8. Dezember 2002)

Wen man Treppen und so fahren will is ein BMX nich grade das tolleste weill es einen viel schneller von den Pedalen haut wegen den kleinen rädern und natürlich  0 FW.
Ich würde sagen das einzige wo BMX seinen vorteil hat is man kann mit den Pegs vernünftig grinden und man kann auch Flat fahren.


----------



## Bad-Religion (8. Dezember 2002)

treppen fährt man nicht mit einem bmx sondenr man springt sie oder grinden nebenstehendes rail oder ledge oder sonst was


----------



## Sewer Shark (8. Dezember 2002)

ganz genau _Bad_  hat Recht: Man springt sie  und der Vorteil ist,daß es jeder kann.Auch einer der keinen Bunnyhopp beherrscht und Muskeln hat.Man braucht nur Mut.

Und mit der federung ist das eine Sache,die ich (als BMX-Downhiller) nicht überbewerten würde.es kommt halt immer auf´s Tempo an aber Ausschlaggebend sind wirklich andere sachen - zumindest in der Stadt.


----------



## Chainrider (21. Dezember 2002)

ich fahr in köln mim FR und ich kann dir nur sagen: du hast viel mehr möglichkeiten! fahr mal in köln mim bmx die 85 treppen vom schokoladenmuseum runter. mim FR macht das vielmehr spass! allerdings muss ich sagen, dass man mim bmx fette styles und coolen tricks machen kann. im endeffekt muss man aber sagen, sieht cooler aus. ich bin FÜR FR ! beim preis muss man kompromisse eingehen aber im Endeffekt kann man sagen: es lohnt sich, guck dich mal im forum um nimm FR! echt, es ist ein gefühl des freiseins- echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (21. Dezember 2002)

Mei' , des is doch so einfach :
Die einen können mit nem BMX nix anfangen , die anderen schon , dafür aber net mit'm MTB , und bei leuten wie mir is es vom terain abhängig ...


----------



## alex_de_luxe (21. Dezember 2002)

GENAU:



JEDEM DAS SEINE


----------



## Peacebrother (21. Dezember 2002)

Ich schalte mich jetzt auch nochmal dazwischen.
Ich wollte mir auch erst ein BMX holen aber dan bin ich mal eins gefahren und das wahr halt nich so meine welt.
Naja ich glaub das man entweder was mit anfangen kann oder nich.
Mein freund z.B. fährt nur BMX und will sich auch kein MTB holen weill er halt damit nichts anfangen kann.
Ausserdem find ich nich das man mittem BMX cooler aussiht is aber auch wieder meine meinung.
Noch was nur zur warnung es gibt tirisch viele *********** die BMX fahren.
Beim MTB is das was ganz anderes da sind die meisten leute voll in ordnung aber beim BMX   .
Naja ich würde mir lieber ein Fettes street HT zusammmen schrauben mit dem kannste nämlich auch mal ein bischen DHlen und Freeriden.


----------



## Moshcore (28. Dezember 2002)

das is ja wohl voll der witz die meisten spacken sitzen leider immer noch auf 26 zoll rädern  ich kenne sehr viele bmx´er mehr als mtb´ler und noch nicht einer war unfreundlich zu mir weil ich mein zu grosses bike fahre ihr solltet solche vorurteile nicht von irgendwelchen felt fahrenden spackos ausmachen die keine checkung haben also friede mit euch.


----------



## Sewer Shark (29. Dezember 2002)

da ich ständig alleine ,oder ab und zu mit meiner Freundin BMX´e,habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit BMX´ern oder MTB´ern gemacht,die ga-ga   sind.

Aber was mich aufregt das ist ,daß viele BMXer sich als eine Art Rebellen sehen,die gegen jede Komerzierung oder Vermarktung sind,warum???
Dabei sind manche schon voll drin mit ihren Halbskater-Kiffermäßigen Klamoten welche jenseits der 100,- Marke angesiedelt sind-dann aber einen auf Arnachist machen wollen,so ein Quatsch...Wenn ich die BMX-Freedom lese oder im BMX-Shop bin,dann denke ich wirklich manchmal,daß wir im Krieg sind:

Da wird über Markentrends geschimpft und das "Pseudofreiheitsgefühl" hochgejubelt,als ob jeder was gegen BMXer hätte.Das stimmt doch garnicht.Für mich ist es nach wie vor eine Extremsportart,und für die Leute,die damit ihre Lebensphilosophie ausdrücken ist es doch auch ok.
Und vorallem sollten die BMXer froh sein,wenn mal ab und zu was von den X-games berichtet wird anstatt sich über die angeblich schlechten kommentatoren aufzuregen und zu sagen: ALLES KOMERZ.

Mirra ,Hoffman & Co machen es doch vor: eigene Maßstäbe setzten und nicht mit der Maße schwimmen.Damit  BMX nicht von angeblichen Underdogfirmen zum "Armeleutekult" hochstilisiert wird sondern damit sich BMX weiterhin als Trendsport für offene Individualisten weiterentwickelt.
Sonst muß man wirklich schon froh sein,wenn einmal im Jahr die BMX-Bande auf Super RTL läuft


----------



## mtb-racer (29. Dezember 2002)

Ich versteigere ab heute mein Fun Works Dual und Dirt bike. 

Damit kannste in der Stadt rocken, aber auch mal nen abstecher in den Park wagen. 

Fun Works Slalom mit Judy 100, Sram 7.0 und LX, 2.35er Schlappen und DX Bremsen. 

Ab 350  bei E-bay! 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1985954733


Da musst du schaun. Wenn du es willst, könnte ich das Angebot auch zurückziehen und wir könnten nochmal über den Preis reden. 

cu Billy


----------



## NRH (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grafix _
> *ihr solltet solche vorurteile nicht von irgendwelchen   spackos ausmachen die keine checkung haben also friede mit euch. *



Jup , da hatt er mal recht ... Vorturteile solltet ihr generell aus'm spiel lassen .


----------



## dersupperassi (7. Januar 2003)

bmxen  ist cool , wer das nich macht der is schwul , z.b. maunteinbeiker


----------



## NRH (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dersupperassi _
> *bmxen  ist cool , wer das nich macht der is schwul , z.b. maunteinbeiker *



Da wird mal wieder einer seinen Namen gerecht ....


----------



## Berti (7. Januar 2003)

das is lustig wie sich die kleinen hier immer so profilieren müssen, um ihren kreativen namen gerecht zu werden
@superHasi
ich empfehle dir mal deinen Deutschlehrer auf Nachhilfe anzusprechen, das wäre nützlich

mmhhh, zum Thema Vorurteil gegen BMXer-->

das trifft auf die richtigen BMXer nicht zu!
aber auf die anderen, die sich aus Gedlgründen ein 250 BMX von Felt kaufen, mit Pegs und sonem Zeug, und dann einfach nur damit, wie mit nem Fahrrad, durch die gegend fahren... und dann sind die immer so cool
ich kenn hier auch einen vom sehen, der fährt auch so'n felt-Teil, und der kann nochnichmal nen Bunnyhop oder sowas einfaches
aber hauptsache BMX

na ja... jedem das seine

ich stimme Peacebrother zu, Fun HT rulz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFallOfTroy (7. Januar 2003)

in der stadt rockt ein bmx auf jeden fall gewaltig. für mehr alround einsatzzweck wie dirt/street/dual slalom... natürlich ein mtb hardtail. damit kann man dann auch ein bissal freeriden. aba ein gscheites street bmx ist im vergleich zum hardtail einfach kompromislos.


----------



## evil_rider (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Crankflip _
> *in der stadt rockt ein bmx auf jeden fall gewaltig. für mehr alround einsatzzweck wie dirt/street/dual slalom... natürlich ein mtb hardtail. damit kann man dann auch ein bissal freeriden. aba ein gscheites street bmx ist im vergleich zum hardtail einfach kompromislos. *



ich werde das gegenteil beweisen  es fehlt nurnoch die VA-steckachse mit 14mm innen gewinde *gg* dann hab ich endlich nen großes BMX und kann das kleine wechmachen  b.z.w. werde das dann mal nen bissl umbauen und extrem leicht machen  so als kleiner stadt flitzer


----------



## Sewer Shark (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Berti _
> *
> aber auf die anderen, die sich aus Gedlgründen ein 250 BMX von Felt kaufen, mit Pegs und sonem Zeug, und dann einfach nur damit, wie mit nem Fahrrad, durch die gegend fahren... und dann sind die immer so cool
> ich kenn hier auch einen vom sehen, der fährt auch so'n felt-Teil, und der kann nochnichmal nen Bunnyhop oder sowas einfaches
> *



also so kann man es ja meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht gerade sagen.

Ob BilligBMX oder nicht,wenn man sich für ein BMX entscheidet,egal ob von "felt" oder von "gack",dann geht es doch nicht nur um die Sache sondern vielmehr um viel gravierendere Dinge wie Einsatzgebiet,Handlichkeit oder gar eigenes Fahrkönnen.

Deshalb glaube ich ehrlich gasagt nicht,daß es Leute gibt,die sich das billigste BMX holen,nur damit sie ein BMXer sind.Die Ausgabe wäre gemessen am "Pranzgefühl" geradezu utopisch und wenn´s jemand wirklich dicke hat,dann läßt er sich irgendein gebrauchtes Fully zusammenschustern und hat deutlich mehr flüchtig-neidische Blicke.

Man sollte deshalb niemals die freude eines BMX Rades ,in Verbindung mit wenig Geld und fahrerischer Unkenntnis, mit primitivem Imponiergehabe verwechseln!
Und das ist ganz entscheident,denn wie viele gibt es,die erst mit 18 Jahren anfangen zu BMXen und aus markentechnischer Unwissenheit ein BMX aus dem OTTO-Katalog o.ä. holen (siehe meinen "Baur-BMX" - Thread).

Und wenn diese dann anfangen die ersten "Hochstartversuche" zu vollziehen MUß JEDER alteingesessene Biker absolut Tolerant sein und mit Offenheit zur noch besseren Akzeptanz von BMX als SPORT (und nicht nur als Lebensgefühl) beitragen.

Zwischen meinen Rücklichtern steht "PORSCHE 6.3 turbo" und ich finde die kotzenden Blicke auch endgeil an der Ampel.
Sicherlich gibt es auch im BMX-Bereich richtige Angeber mit null Fahrerfahrung und dem neuesten Solid-Teil...NA UND!?! 
Das ist doch nicht verwerflich es raushängen zu lassen-wenn es immer wieder minderbemittelte gibt,die sich dadurch angegriffen fühlen versteh ich´s aber auch.
Man sollte doch da drüber stehen.Man hat manchmal wirklich das Gefühl,daß man  im BMX-Park Feindesverhältnisse hat wie im Straßenverkehr und man schon vorher schaut,wieviele Fahrer der jeweiligen Marken anwesend sind oder das es zu Sprüchen kommt wie: "Der fährt felt,buahrrr!"

Sowas muß nicht sein und deshalb sollte man sich freuen wenn  wieder mal ein neuer das BMXen (Wie auch immer!!!) für sich entdeckt hat!


----------

